# Pellet rifle hunting



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Many people who wanted to add meat to their menu have turned to air rifle hunting. I have taken squirrels, rabbits, opossum , raccoon, etc. with my pellet rifles for 50 years. .22 cal rimfire bullets can cost $10 for 50 rounds, while pellets can cost as little as $6 for 500 rounds !! [ prices vary by caliber] Rifles can be had for under $100, up. Just be sure to get one powerful enough to humanely get the job done & learn to be proficient with it.


----------



## bigsmooth (Jan 31, 2014)

What do you recommend?


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

My favorites are the older multi -pumps like Sheridan, Benjamin, & Crosman. For small game, I recommend .20 or .22 caliber that will shoot a lead pellet at 600 or more feet per second. Here is a great site to help new owners.

http://thebestairrifle.com/


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I've got an old .177 Benjamin pump. I think the leather is dried out or shot and it's missing the rear sight. Do they make parts for them. It's about 50 years old.

When it worked it was capable of piercing the sheet metal roof of turkey barns.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

John-Go to this link and do a search. Lots and lots of info. You will have to join to post but read-post is available with out membership!


Wade

http://www.network54.com/Forum/79537/


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

fishhead said:


> I've got an old .177 Benjamin pump. I think the leather is dried out or shot and it's missing the rear sight. Do they make parts for them. It's about 50 years old.
> 
> When it worked it was capable of piercing the sheet metal roof of turkey barns.


There are places that will sell you the parts to repair, or you can send your rifle in for repairs. ALWAYS store a pump with 1-2 pumps stored in it to keep the seals from drying out. Yours may still work by adding a few drops of non- detergent 30wt oil to it & let it soak for a couple of days. Re peat if necessary. Here is just one parts/repair site.

http://www.bryanandac.com/

A good air gun site with a forum dedicated to us Crosman, Benjamin, Sheridan rifles, too.

http://www.gatewaytoairguns.org/GTA/index.php?action=forum


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

I know a guy who has taken over 100 squirrels in the last year with his rifle !


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I've been shooting a few squirrels with my .177 silent cat. Shoots at a awesome 1250 fps.


----------



## wilded (May 10, 2002)

Here is an article I wrote on airguns that you might enjoy.
http://wildedtx.blogspot.com/2011/01/airguns-theyre-not-just-for-kids.html


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice article ED !

Wade


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm researching air rifles! I am a woman up in years who needs a trigger that is easy to pull and a stock that will not bruise my shoulder.

I want to "humanly" kill rabbits, *****, possoms and squirrels. I am a good shot with a 45 caliber Glock 37 but still have to shoot my Mossberg 12 gauge shotgun from the hip to avoid bruising.

I'm reading all those URLS provided in this thread. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

wilded said:


> Here is an article I wrote on airguns that you might enjoy.
> http://wildedtx.blogspot.com/2011/01/airguns-theyre-not-just-for-kids.html



Very nice & informative !


----------



## wilded (May 10, 2002)

Guys and Gals I am not trying to tell you what to do only you can make the choice. Unless you get into the high dollar hunting pellet guns you are not going to humanely kill anything over the size of a rabbit. .177 and.22 pellets are not heavy enough and not constructed to kill anything but small game and rodents. An 8-14 grain pellet can not be expected to compare to a 36-40 grain .22 bullet. That being said I have dropped *****, fox and nutria with a simple Benjamin pump in .22 caliber. It is then about shot placement and only you can decide how long it takes for an animal to expire is humane or not. I have six pellet guns and they have their uses, but if I am after a predator such as a **** or fox I pick a .22 long rifle. JMHO ET


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

motdaugrnds said:


> I'm researching air rifles! I am a woman up in years who needs a trigger that is easy to pull and a stock that will not bruise my shoulder.
> 
> I want to "humanly" kill rabbits, *****, possoms and squirrels. I am a good shot with a 45 caliber Glock 37 but still have to shoot my Mossberg 12 gauge shotgun from the hip to avoid bruising.
> 
> I'm reading all those URLS provided in this thread. Thanks for posting them.


Plenty of game is taken with a .177 air rifle, but a shooter needs to rely on mostly head shots. I am older with poorer eyesight & prefer to use a larger caliber. Many squirrels & rabbits that I have cleanly taken were torso shots. The links provided above will answer a lot of questions.


----------



## AndrewOSpencer (Jun 18, 2013)

I've caused a lot of death on squirrels in my san augustine grass. I love it.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Squirrel & cheese dumplings,,,, " It's what's for dinner !"


----------



## AndrewOSpencer (Jun 18, 2013)

They are death on jungle fowl as well.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

is the boy a swimmer , those look like heat and lane assignments on his arm , oh and nice chickens


----------



## AndrewOSpencer (Jun 18, 2013)

He is. Those were some extra roosters who decided it was best to crow around 2 am vs sunrise....


----------

